# Portable Connection



## cancun64 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an old Siruis Star Mate hard wired to one of my vehicles. Is there a way can take take reciever and use it in another vehicle ? Plug it into cig lighter for power? What about antannae ? Portable connection
Any suggestions or reccomendations would be great !!


----------

